
Robust-First Computing: Distributed City Generation (2015) [video] - akkartik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkSXERxucPc
======
akkartik
More links.

The underlying project for programming using Cellular Automata:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4flQ8XdvJM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4flQ8XdvJM).
Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20215315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20215315)

There's a Youtube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClOeW4P8ekXaKxJaZU_LK6w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClOeW4P8ekXaKxJaZU_LK6w)

Sources:
[https://github.com/elenasa/ULAM/wiki](https://github.com/elenasa/ULAM/wiki)

Paper for city generation in particular:
[https://www.cs.unm.edu/~ackley/papers/paper_tsmall1_11_24.pd...](https://www.cs.unm.edu/~ackley/papers/paper_tsmall1_11_24.pdf)

